# Churchill's Cigar - WTF?



## car (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spot the difference: How today's airbrushing PC censors decided Churchill could do without his cigar*

The face is instantly familiar, the two-fingered salute unmistakable. But are these actually the same photograph of Sir Winston Churchill?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-How-todays-PC-censors-airbrushed-cigar.html


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 16, 2010)

PC strikes again.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jun 16, 2010)

This is really sad.  Separating Churchill from his ever present cigar would be like separating him from his beloved whiskey.  Just how weak minded does one have to get; when the legal vises of a unique individual becomes too harsh a reality to bear?


----------



## tova (Jun 16, 2010)

It isn't just PC crap. It's destroying factual evidence of how things really were at the time (IMHO).


----------



## QC (Jun 16, 2010)

View attachment 12391

Whiskey yes, but don't forget the champagne (Pol Roger I think) and the port.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 18, 2010)

If you do a little bit of digging, you'll find the editing/cropping of photographs at the Dailymail online is done by interns. Care to guess the last name of the one responsible..?


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 19, 2010)

I've been to that museum - it was a pretty cool exhibit.  

As far as the cigar, are we really that surprised?


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 19, 2010)

"Made to measure history?" Damn I hate revision. OH thats right slavery never happened, neither did the Holocost.


----------



## JBS (Jul 8, 2010)

Sickening.


----------



## Jettie (Sep 27, 2010)

And deleting the "Creator" from the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, if they're up in arms about his cigar, I wonder what they think about his comments on Islam:

_Civilisation is confronted with militant Mahommedanism. The forces of progress clash with those of reaction. The religion of blood and war is face to face with that of peace. Luckily the religion of peace is usually the better armed._

_How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live. A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property - either as a child, a wife, or a concubine - must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men._


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 1, 2010)

Couple people asked me about sourcing for the above comments, sorry should have included that with the initial post:

http://www.islam-watch.org/AdrianMorgan/Winston-Churchill-Islamism.htm

Check out President John Quincy Adams' comments as well:
http://www.bigpicweblog.com/exp/index.php/weblog/comments/john_quincy_adams_on_radical_islam

caveat:  I have not attempted to independently vett the information in the above sites.

Enjoy.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2010)

If this helps regarding the second quote:

http://www.winstonchurchill.org/component/content/article/33-datelines/622-datelines-fh-113


----------



## Headshot (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like he had a friggin stroke in the one without.


----------

